# Frage nach Digicams



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

_Thread abgetrennt da nicht zum Thema gehörig 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118733#118733
modaction _


Zählt da auch der Verkauf/ die Verkaufsvermittlung von Digicams dazu?


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt da auch der Verkauf/ die Verkaufsvermittlung von Digicams dazu?



Meinst du die Domain: Mehrzahl von Foto punkt de?

Hanne


----------



## Mindolluin (14 September 2005)

Lustige Seite. Da im Online-Shop:



> Andere Kunden haben zuletzt mit diesen Begriffen gesucht:
> 
> - 7590
> - minolta 7d
> ...



Gruß,

Mindo


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Lustige Seite. Da im Online-Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> > Andere Kunden haben zuletzt mit diesen Begriffen gesucht:


Unabhängig davon, wo solche Listen zu finden sind: wieso haben eigentlich 60 % der Suchbegriffe irgendwelche Schreibfehler?


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Da siehst Du einmal wie schlecht Deutschland gebildet ist   

Wenn Du wüstest was die Leute in meine Suchmaschine su***.in** eintippen, dann würdest Du Dich nicht mehr wundern warum die Wirtschaftslage Deutschlands so schlecht ist  

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon, wo solche Listen zu finden sind: wieso haben eigentlich 60 % der Suchbegriffe irgendwelche Schreibfehler?





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da siehst Du einmal(,) wie schlecht Deutschland gebildet ist
> Wenn Du wüstest(,) was die Leute in meine Suchmaschine su***.in** eintippen, dann würdest Du Dich nicht mehr wundern(,) warum die Wirtschaftslage Deutschlands so schlecht ist
> DAY


:vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Wenn Du die ganzen Tippfehler in meinen Auswertungen der Suchmaschine sehen würdest, dann wäre Dir sicher nicht zum lachen   

Die Regeln der Komma´s ändert sich ständig und ich bin sicher nicht (mehr) bereit mich ständig umzugewöhnen. Die vielen Beistriche die Du da markiert hast, finde ich bescheuert (auch wenn sie vielleicht stimmen) !

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

*Regeln der Komma´s*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regeln der Komma´s ändert sich ständig und ich bin sicher nicht (mehr) bereit mich ständig umzugewöhnen.



*www.neue-regel'n-für's-setzen-der-komma's.de*,
*www.komma's-oder-kommas-oder-kommata?.ag*,
...

Könnte man damit nicht auch Geld verdienen?!?


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Interessante Frage, möglicherweise schon   

Da aber Kommas in Domains nicht enthalten sein dürfen, können das gerne auch andere Leute herausfinden.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die ganzen Tippfehler in meinen Auswertungen der Suchmaschine sehen würdest, dann wäre Dir sicher nicht zum lachen
> 
> Die Regeln der Komma´s ändert sich ständig(,) und ich bin sicher nicht (mehr) bereit(,) mich ständig umzugewöhnen. Die vielen Beistriche(,) die Du da markiert hast, finde ich bescheuert (auch wenn sie vielleicht stimmen) !
> 
> DAY


Relativsätze sind immer schon - und weiterhin - durch Kommata abzutrennen.
Ein Plural ist ein Plural ist ein Plural ist ...
Und dann das mit dem Apostroph! Oder das!

Nur, weil du so auf deutscher Bildung herum hacken wolltest! 

Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Gläsern werfen.


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Ich hacke nicht an der deutschen Bildung herum, sondern mich erschreckt nur wieviele falsch geschriebene Wörter in Suchmaschinen eingetippt werden.

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

*Kommas in Domains*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber Kommas in Domains nicht enthalten sein dürfen


Da hätte ich aber drei prominente Beispiele, die das Gegenteil beweisen:
*http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,374466,00.html*
*http://www.tagesschau.de/thema/0,1186,OID4624280_REF1_NAV_BAB,00.html*
*http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,2351560,00.html*


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Also WO sind hier bitte Kommas im DOMAINNAMEN !!
Ich rede hier vom DOMAINNAMEN und nicht von der URL !

DAY


----------



## Wembley (14 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hacke nicht an der deutschen Bildung herum, sondern mich erschreckt nur wieviele falsch geschriebene Wörter in Suchmaschinen eingetippt werden.
> 
> DAY



Ja, und der Schrecken ist dann so groß, dass du dir daraufhin ein paar Tippfehler-Domains registrieren musst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also WO sind hier bitte Kommas im DOMAINNAMEN !!
> Ich rede hier vom DOMAINNAMEN und nicht von der URL !


Stimmt! :-? Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.


----------



## DAY.DE (14 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich steh mehr auf gute Keyword-Domains die richtig geschrieben werden   

DAY


----------



## Wembley (14 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich steh mehr auf gute Keyword-Domains die richtig geschrieben werden



Unabhängig davon, ob du auf Tippfehler-Domains stehst oder nicht, registrieren tust du sie trotzdem.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Lieber Day,
habe nicht gedacht von Dir mal eine Seite zusehen, aus der klar hervorgeht, dass diese Seite gewerblich genutzt wird. 
Und sogar eine deutliche Preisangabe für die einzelnen Produkte ist vorhanden.   

Na bitte,  es geht doch.  Aber wahrscheinlich liegt das eher an deinem Partner.
Rede doch mal mit deinem Partner, vielleicht könnt ihr ja das Handypayment einführen.
Gerade für die niederpreisigen Produkte würde es sich ja anbieten. Welcher Käufer zahlt denn für ein € 10.- Produkt, Versandspesen von € 10.-  

PS. Du hast mal geschrieben die Deutschen würden beim Handypayment nicht mit Dir sondern mit den deutschen  Paymentfirmen (GN,MP, Wapme, Midray) die Geschäfte abschließen. 
Für die Geschäfte die Du über MP abwickelst trifft das nicht zu. 
Entweder MP und Du verwirren den Endkunden bewusst mit Falschaussagen oder Du überblickst nicht, mit wem Du Verträge abschließt.
Das letztere  hat was mit Bildung zu tun.  



			
				Day schrieb:
			
		

> (siehe AGBs)


Frag mal den Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Möchte ich auch etwas dazu sagen wenn's schonum Bildung geht!

Wie ich lesen kann, beziehst du die Suchmaschinen Eintragungen von deutschen Jugendlichen oder Personen, wie auch immer!

Nunja, aber die Lage im eigenen Land kannst du nicht beurteilen? Du hast ja anscheinend auch keine Besucher aus Österreich und somit kannst du die Bildungslage bei dir in Wien auch nicht beurteilen. 

Wir nehmen mal an:   100% der Besucher kommen aus Deutschland. 0% aus Österreich. Nun geben die Deutschen 60 % aller Wörter falsch ein (ob es aus schnelligkeit ist, davon mal abgesehen). Hättest du 100% Besucher aus Österreich, vielleicht würden die alle Wörter zu 80% falsch schreiben!

Wie willst du uns das beweisen? Und jetz komm mir nicht mit "Ich habe ein System entwickelt, das alle Länder IP's unterteilt und das nach Deutshcland und Österreich unterteilt und die falsch geschriebenen Wörter auswertet"...

ich bitte die. Du hast gar keinen Grund die deutsche Bildung anzugreifen, da du 1. nicht in Deutschland wohnst und 2. das Internet als Sachlage niocht zu verwerten ist, da falsch geschriebene Wörter auch mal durch die schnelligkeit beim schreiben entstehen können und zum 3., wissen wir denn, welche Schicht du mit deinem Internetauftritt ansprichst? Ich habe mir die Seite nicht angeguckt, aber die Suchworter die dort verwendet wurden, schließen eher so auf Porno.  0 ! Vielleicht schlechter Österreichischer Geschmack oder falsch angesprochene Nutzer. 

Nix gegen Österreicher, ich kenne selber einen. 
Wir wollen nicht darüber diskutieren, welches Land besser in der Bildung ist.


----------

